# Need to block port 443



## swhiteley (Jun 27, 2010)

Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f139/port-443-firewall-issue-488052.html
Hope this tread is still active (or at least active enough).

The requirement:
I need to block port 443 and I assume I need to do this at the router.
The reason:
I have a POS system running on an XP box 'behind' the router and thanks to something called PCI compliance various potential security concerns must be addressed ... one of these is blocking port 443.
Technical:
I have a D-Link router running DIR-635 Firmware Version 1.09

What I've tried so far:
I do not see any place in the DIR-635 management console to block specific ports. I've tried to use port forwarding to 'send' this port to a xp box that does not allow this port (verified via port scan) in hopes this would return a 'closed port' from ShieldsUP! - no joy.
In the Firewall section I've disabled Non-UDP/TCP/ICMP LAN Sessions and unchecked all the ALGs.
On the Advance Network section I've tried toggling UPnP and Multicast Streams - no joy.

Resources:
In case this thread is viewed by someone who knows this stuff better than I but needs access to the management console ... here is an emulator:
http://support.dlink.com/emulators/dir635/ 

Obviously I've reached my wits end so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What indication do you get for that port when you do the ShieldsUP! scan? It should be reported as "stealth". Here's what I get when I do a scan, and I didn't do anything special, I just didn't do any port forwarding.


----------



## swhiteley (Jun 27, 2010)

I get Port Open!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try resetting the router to factory defaults? That port should be blocked by default.

What is the exact make/model of the modem you're using with that router?


----------



## swhiteley (Jun 27, 2010)

Reset my router this morning - sad that it takes me this long to realize that my public IP address doesn't match the WAN IP for my router! This is how long it takes my old mind to remember that my router sits behind a managed router. Time to call my ISP.

Sorry for taking up the cycles - I'll move on to the ISP to get this issue addressed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem. :smile:


----------

